# Two & Three colour swirled round soaps



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Everyone,  wanted to share a couple of photos with you.  I've always wanted to swirl round soaps, but as we mould in PVC pipes I couldn't figure out how I would be able to, we've only ever been able to split the colour with a divider down the centre of the pipes - I had a order for Charcoal and Dead Sea Salt log so decided to start with a two colour mix and swirl a small amount into the base while pouring and it worked out fine.  Then last weekend tried the three colour swirl for a Baby Powder log we made - sure need an extra set of hands when swirling three colours!!!!!![attachment=0:30xnapm0]Baby Powder.jpg[/attachment:30xnapm0][attachment=1:30xnapm0]Charcoal & DSS.jpg[/attachment:30xnapm0]


----------



## Hazel (Oct 15, 2012)

You did a wonderful job! I love the colors in the first soap.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you Hazel, I did rush the photo of the three colour swirl, I'd just started edging the soaps when I thought of taking a photo - often I'll read posts from others saying how their soaps turned out and wish I could see - so for once I did what I wished others could do!!!!

The Charcoal & DSS soap is realy nice too - a real marble and looked good once I'd edged it.  I think three colours are a max. for the round PVC pipe moulds - any more colour and it would be a mess I think.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, pat yourself on the back. Both soaps have great swirls. I'm interested in hearing how the charcoal and DDS turns out for you. I generally hear warnings about using DDS in soap because it tends to make the soap ooze. However, a couple of times I've seen posts about it being used in soap and it was fine. If you remember, please post back because I'd appreciate hearing your opinion.


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Oct 15, 2012)

very sharp


----------



## soapcakes (Oct 15, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 16, 2012)

They look fantastic!!!! I just love round soap...have my DH working on a mold for me...hopefully this weekend I will get to try it out.


----------



## judymoody (Oct 16, 2012)

They look great!  I especially like the baby powder one.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Oct 16, 2012)

Beautiful! !! I love the round and the swirl.   You called it baby powder does it really have powder in it? Is it for the smell or something else?


----------



## cp chick (Oct 17, 2012)

Great job!  My PVC swirls never distribute as well as yours, because I don't have a helper to pour simultaneously.  Usually I pour my base about half full, drop some colored base into the center, then do the same for the top half, before swirling with a skewer.

I love round soaps too.


----------



## soaptrotter (Oct 17, 2012)

Your round soaps are gorgeous, I love the colors of both!


----------



## Aponi (Jan 10, 2013)

*Swirls in Round Soaps*

Hi Everyone,  my sincere apologies in not answering your queries - here goes now.......
cp chick........yes!! you really do need another set of hands with a three colour swirl.

Pepsi Girl......yes, I did use a baby powder fine fragrance - I tested two before I found one that was stable.

Hazel.....the Charcoal & DSS (touch wood) always turns out really well for me - when I first tried it, it "oozed" everywhere - I'm just about to go out but promise to put my recipe up this Sunday - anyone on this forum is more than welcome to email me also.

Now the Xmas rush is over I hope to have some more time to get onto this forum more often - I have some question I need advice with - so please stay tuned.

Cheers
Aponi


----------



## MsDee (Jan 10, 2013)

Really like the round soaps and the colors turned out great.


----------



## MaitriBB (Jan 10, 2013)

Great swirls!  The one time I tried that, I failed miserably - forgot to make sure the end cap was secure on the vertical mold.  Went to tap the mold on the table to settle the soap, end cap came off, and PFLOOF - raw soap all over me, the table, etc.  Thank goodness for a full coverage apron.


----------



## heatherg23 (Jan 12, 2013)

excellent soaps..love round ones!

Heather


----------

